# Craig Sharmat



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 22, 2004)

Hey guys,

We mostly seem to know each other. Just thought I'd let you know, I'm planning on coming here.


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Aug 22, 2004)

Welcome Scoredog!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 22, 2004)

Craig! Welcome to V.I.!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 18, 2004)

i am just bored with life and have nothing better to do with my time than write music. Sometimes they are demos as the one you mention above....Thanks.... 

hey what's with this senior member shite...it's getting harder to stay young anywhere.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 18, 2004)

I could change it to "youthful member" if you like lol


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 18, 2004)

lol

why not let every member set his own status. you get like "king of the universe", "slime blob from outer space" "reincarnation of Igor Stravinsky" and that kind of stuff 

anyway....welcome at V.I.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 18, 2004)

Slime blob from outer space has a ring to it Herman - LOL! It's you, man! Just give the word... :lol:


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 18, 2004)

lol
I was just using examples there...first thing slipping my mind.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 18, 2004)

A little chaos never hurt anyone :wink:


----------



## Mike M (Sep 19, 2004)

Herman Witkam said:


> lol
> 
> why not let every member set his own status. you get like "king of the universe", "slime blob from outer space" "reincarnation of Igor Stravinsky" and that kind of stuff
> 
> anyway....welcome at V.I.



OK - I'll take "King of the Universe" - that works!  

M M


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 19, 2004)

They're just examples...and you have to earn them


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 19, 2004)

the only one i'm "King of the Universe" to is my dog and even that is spotty (not my dogs name).

BTW the clock on the bottom of the forum is cool. 8)


----------

